# Possible New Maryland Competition



## PotatoYJ (Apr 6, 2015)

I am planning to host a competition soon in Maryland. The date is not exactly planned yet, but it will be either June or September/October.

Let me know if you are interested through a PM.

Events are:

2x2: 2 rounds
3x3: 3 rounds
4x4: 2 rounds
Skewb: 2 rounds
Pyraminx: Combined Final

Tentative events:
3x3 OH: Combined Final

Thanks.


----------



## Randomno (Apr 6, 2015)

PotatoYJ said:


> Let me know if you are interested through a PM.



Why do that if you've just made a thread to discuss it?


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 6, 2015)

Depends where in Maryland, and I'd have to ask my parents, but it would be a possibility! (Especially since you're having Pyraminx, yay!)


----------



## Cuber Goober (Apr 6, 2015)

I never knew you were into Pyraminx DGcubes.


----------



## Pryge (Apr 6, 2015)

There's already too many comps in Maryland though..


----------



## PotatoYJ (Apr 7, 2015)

It will be in Ellicott City, MD.
Yeah never mind about the PMs.
Once again, this may be moved to October-ish.


----------



## PotatoYJ (Apr 7, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> Depends where in Maryland, and I'd have to ask my parents, but it would be a possibility! (Especially since you're having Pyraminx, yay!)



Cool nice to see you're interested.


----------



## PotatoYJ (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm doing all of them because I support all of them, but you guys only choose 4 from the poll. Otherwise I won't count them and your votes will be excluded.


----------



## Amress (Apr 8, 2015)

keaton only voted for OH lel

inb4 comp gets 4 rounds of OH


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 8, 2015)

Amress said:


> keaton only voted for OH lel
> 
> inb4 comp gets 4 rounds of OH



<3


----------



## PotatoYJ (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice to see that people are interested. 
Can you guys recommend this to other cubers as well?


----------



## PotatoYJ (Apr 8, 2015)

Amress said:


> keaton only voted for OH lel
> 
> inb4 comp gets 4 rounds of OH



what is inb4?


----------



## ctong502 (Aug 20, 2015)

I might come if the date is right. Could you give a more specific date please?


----------



## WACWCA (Aug 25, 2015)

Can there be 3BLD possibly?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 26, 2015)

The guy hasn't logged on since April, I doubt this is happening.


----------



## WACWCA (Aug 27, 2015)

he posted in july. I know him from the last river hill comp i think


----------

